# can i join my partner on a working permit



## carin (Aug 1, 2008)

My partner has been offered a job in toronto by a canadian company, and at present we are awaiting finer details, but the employers spoke about sponsoring him into the country. Would this be a pnp visa or a temporary work permit, and would either of those visa's allow myself and our 2 children to join him over there? I have looked at many websites and am getting more confused by the moment.
We are hoping to start a new life in canada, leaving the UK behind, and are looking forward to the prospect of living in canada. We will get confirmation soon as to how the employers are going to go about it, but in the meantime, can any one tell us a little more about what both of the visa's entail for a family. Any info would be so appreciated. Thanks


----------

